# Video Game Cliches



## GuRoo (Apr 19, 2009)

As generations of video games come and go, developers inevitably start borrowing ideas from other games, now here's where the cliches come in.

Surely, after playing video games for a decent amount of time, you'll start to notice a few things. Here's my question to you, which cliches are you familiar with?

Here's a few examples:
-In FPS's, when reloading, you somehow keep the bullets from the last clip.
-In RPG's, the hero has pockets which contain an alternate dimension to store his/her possessions.
-Red barrels = explosion, and enemies enjoy scattering them around their fortresses as well as using them for cover.
-The wise mentor will either die or become evil.
-Trees are more durable than battle mechs.


List any that come to mind.


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2009)

You are an expert at driving, shooting, running, and advanced battle tactics.... but you never learned to swim.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

In order to appeal to the audience, being retro is needed.


----------



## Laze (Apr 19, 2009)

Locked doors can never be kicked in.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

Why, Tales of Symphonia is the most clicheish game ever.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Tales games are generally cliche.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Team Symphonia games are generally cliche.


Fixed.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 19, 2009)

Your mom is never a whore, in fact you weren't even born, you just started to exist seconds before your backstory starts.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.



Well, depends on how you view Team Destiny's works. I mean, I love Rebirth as much as the next guy and fur, but... it's racism is quite predictable.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

RPGS:  You can throw a multi-story steampunk mech through three (!) castle walls with your bare hands, but you can't create your own path through one-stone-thick walls in dungeons.

General:  You can jump through only certain window / certain ledges / across certain gaps.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


Ever play _Tales of Phantasia_?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Ever play _Tales of Phantasia_?


 Yes, I played the gba one and the Sfc. Why?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 19, 2009)

lots of games (especially adventures and RPGs): dead enemies drop items like potions and other cool stuff which they could have used for their own adventage but they didnt...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cliche: Rats and other animals deliberately swallow gold coins and valuable trinkets, presumably to aid in digestion.

Cliche: Your mentor is really a badguy.  In fact, he's THE badguy.

Cliche: Your might is measured by an arbitrary "XP level".  If you want to learn how to conjure flaming balls of death, go punch a few rats into bloody piles of pulp.  (Make sure to extract the gold pieces and valuable trinkets from their digestive tracts post mortem.)

Cliche: Yes, that object WILL fit neatly into your backpack.  Regardless of its size and shape.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2009)

you have only limited ammo for that machine gun...but infinite for that handgun of yours


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

The bad guy will always set up a dungeon with the proper amount of keys and that one necessary item you need to use to beat the dungeon boss.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 19, 2009)

Damsels in distress. Peach (Mario), Kate (Mirror's Edge), Zelda (In some games, atleast- for example, the end of The Wind Waker), etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2009)

even if its a stealth mission...you can shoot up everything


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

Your RPG character can hold 10,000 items without getting a hernia.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 19, 2009)

I've always wondered: in Castlevania how does Dracula get to the toilet?
(Impossible layouts of bases and homes, covered in pits, traps, and essentially impassable routes if you lived/worked there constantly.)
Where are the toilets?
(Its been a recent fascination to include realistic areas in games [subways, etc.], but with games that still have bases there almost never seems to be toilets around.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I've always wondered: in Castlevania how does Dracula get to the toilet?
> (Impossible layouts of bases and homes, covered in pits, traps, and essentially impassable routes if you lived/worked there constantly.)
> Where are the toilets?
> (Its been a recent fascination to include realistic areas in games [subways, etc.], but with games that still have bases there almost never seems to be toilets around.)


in TF2 there is =3...on player made maps


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

There is in GoldenEye and Perfect Dark (in Chicago: Stealth, there's even a piece of cheese in one!)


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 19, 2009)

Health restoring items can always be found in the most awkward places (ex. Cheeseburger or Leftovers in the trash)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Health restoring items can always be found in the most awkward places (ex. Cheeseburger or Leftovers in the trash)



Oddest were the 



Spoiler



Mario and Yoshi dolls in Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

Either you're just as accurate running as you are prone / stationary, or you're so inaccurate you couldn't hit the man two feet in front of you standing stationary and the size of a body builder (ex:  Deus Ex, SWAT 4).

Power Ups always come in the order of need.  You see a good deal of doors with unlit torches next to them and bridges that are non-deployed, you can bet that fire arrows are coming up!  Large boulders blocking your path?  Here comes either demo-gear or super-strength!


jellyhurwit said:


> Where are the toilets?


Reminds me of the odd thought I had when entering Chief Mendez's house in RE4.  Under the stars is a 'bathroom' that consists of only... a urinal and a roll of toilet paper.  I'm still not quite sure if I have that figured out yet.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Reminds me of the odd thought I had when entering Chief Mendez's house in RE4.  Under the stars is a 'bathroom' that consists of only... a urinal and a roll of toilet paper.  I'm still not quite sure if I have that figured out yet.



Better than the "toilet" in Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask... Go to the Stock Pot Inn at midnight, and a hand comes out of the toilet, asking for toiletpaper!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes, I played the gba one and the Sfc. Why?


I don't know about the other Tales games, but ToP was a walking mishmash of fantasy clichÃ©s and Tolkien stereotypes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I don't know about the other Tales games, but ToP was a walking mishmash of fantasy clichÃ©s and Tolkien stereotypes.


 No not really, Like most Rpg games on Snes/Sfc were like that at the time. Also ToP was pretty bland if you ask me.


----------



## Teco (Apr 19, 2009)

Hero units never die, they are but gods. 
Sure they may look dead with an axe in their face or an enormous hole in their gut but thats all in act, all they want is your resources and boy how quickly they spawn back at your base after they get some. Whores I say!


----------



## Seas (Apr 19, 2009)

-Important characters that wear heavy armors but no helmets.
And it's always the guys with helmets on that die sooner.

-Also, speaking of armor, they don't actually protect you , just makes attacks against you miss more... (d&d , for example)

-Characters can rotate as fast as the head of a drilling machine and don't even feel dizzy. ([almost?] all fps games)

-Everyone has the same maximum running speed, be it an athletic elf in leather, or a fat gnome in full plate armor (most d&d crpgs, for example)

-You can't hold guns straight in one direction of course, EXCEPT SHOTGUNS, they always point 100% in the direction you're looking, the crosshair won't move a pixel.

-Bullets of burst/automatic fire spread randomly in the crosshair area, and don't follow any pattern.


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 19, 2009)

It really looks like the majority of players around here are into RPG's.

-Regenerating health. It can fit in some games, but when you're an invencible WWII soldier its stupid. I doesn't matter if a grenade blows in your feet, or if you're pierced with a .50 caliber round, you can even receive a mortar in the face and you only need to hide for 3 seconds behind a bush and you're good to go.
-Invencible Teammates. No matter what they don't die, but then they receive one bullet in the leg in the final video sequence and they're gone.
-Sequel is a pice of crap, n00bified and watered down. (Bigger, better, more badass my ass)
-Indestructible cars.
-Achievements.
-Pistols are more precise than assault rifles.
-Bullet magnet. Even if you're in a big scale battle with hundreds of allies, the enemies automatically redirect their shots to you when they spot you. (Im looking at you COD)
-Aliens!
-Your enemies in the first game turn out to be allies in the sequel.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> -Also, speaking of armor, they don't actually protect you , just makes attacks against you miss more... (d&d , for example)


  Actually, I think the thing for D&D is less "you miss more" than "the blow is less likely to inflict notable damage".  Which brings up the "Lack of ragdoll physics where there really should be" cliche where you can be smacked by a Giant and not move an inch.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2009)

â€¢If the setting in a game is abandoned, zombies/undead things/monsters are likely to be right around the corner.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You are an expert at driving, shooting, running, and advanced battle tactics.... but you never learned to swim.


 
Gordon Freeman doesn't appear to have that problem ...

... MASTAR CHEIF DOES!

Oh, and Kuraggo?



> -Pistols are more precise than assault rifles.
> -*Bullet magnet*. Even if you're in a big scale battle with hundreds of allies, the enemies *automatically redirect their shots to you when they spot you.* (Im looking at you COD)


 
THIS AND THIS.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

The castle boss always keeps the only weapon that will defeat him in the basement of his own fortress in an easily accessible treasure chest. Then during the fight, will flash part of his body red to show the hero where his weak spot is located.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah, I just remembered a few others:

-You have no feeling in your body, pain and limb injuries will never hinder you.
-Military vehicles require no training to drive, even if the controls are in a language unfamiliar to you.
-Amnesia...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2009)

one hundred tanks wont win against 2 super tanks


----------



## AlexX (Apr 20, 2009)

Bambi said:


> ... MASTAR CHEIF DOES!


Well, I'd imagine that suit of armor would be really heavy...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2009)

The strongest weapon is either a large cannon...or a handgun


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, depends on how you view Team Destiny's works. I mean, I love Rebirth as much as the next guy and fur, but... it's racism is quite predictable.


 Tales of hearts wasn't predictable.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Apr 20, 2009)

-That can of first-aid disinfectant will cure your broken bones, lacerations, bullet-wounds, third-degree burns, and crushing bites
-Herbs you find can be ground and ingested to cure the same ailments
-Everything in life is built in such a way that you can only go through certain buildings and streets in a singular path regardless of the size of the city or building you're in.
-You can run anywhere and everywhere and never will your muscles enter a debt of oxygen
-You're either an amazing acrobatic adventurer, an amazingly tough soldier, or an average joe that can somehow adapt to combat and war-time survival nearly instantly
-Spraying machinegun fire upon someone's shins kills them as good as a shot to the face

Not a spectacular list, but those are some I notice...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

GRABBIN' PEELZ make you temporarily healthy... and you take down a whole bottle in a single gulp!


----------



## Kero (Apr 20, 2009)

Sequels to your favorite series will be wanted, but when they actually come, everyone hates them.

And for RPGs, beating the boss you've been after throughout the whole game that you've heard of as a god is defeated, only to reveal a hidden boss you never expected.  *cough-Kuja/Necron-cough*


----------



## Seas (Apr 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Actually, I think the thing for D&D is less "you miss more" than "the blow is less likely to inflict notable damage".  Which brings up the "Lack of ragdoll physics where there really should be" cliche where you can be smacked by a Giant and not move an inch.



Yes, that's probably what was the original idea, but the execution is where it turned out weird.
The armor class is the merged value of dexterity/dodge bonuses , with armor and magic armor bonuses. They could have made it two-layered, so dodge and dexterity determines if the enemy hit the character or not, then the armor is checked if it blocks the damage or not.
But , they probably simplified the whole thing so less dice-rolling is necessary in pen-n-paper battles..... but it just seems weird imho.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> GRABBIN' PEELZ make you temporarily healthy... and you take down a whole bottle in a single gulp!



Are you a bad enough dude to swallow an entire bottle of powerful steroids in one gulp?!

srsly wtf fallout 3


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 21, 2009)

*Evil laughter*


----------



## DrZed (Apr 21, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Gordon Freeman doesn't appear to have that problem ...
> 
> ... MASTAR CHEIF DOES!
> 
> Oh, and Kuraggo?


Tommy Vercetti does, as  well as guy from GTA3.

Cliche:
Armour can protect you, whatever it looks like.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2009)

DrZed said:


> Tommy Vercetti does, as  well as guy from GTA3.



His name is Claude.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2009)

If there are several paths in a dungeon/area, the longest one/one filled with the most enemies will be the correct one.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

Xbox 360 games: hundereds of anything on screen at one time.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> His name is Claude.


 
REALLY? how did you find out? I didn't find a single point when they said his name.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> REALLY? how did you find out? I didn't find a single point when they said his name.



It's the default name for the main character.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_characters_in_Grand_Theft_Auto_III (apparently, his name is not mentioned until San Andreas)


----------



## Rytes (Apr 21, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> -Bullets of burst/automatic fire spread randomly in the crosshair area, and don't follow any pattern.




wait...that's bad?


----------



## Rytes (Apr 21, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Gordon Freeman doesn't appear to have that problem ...
> 
> ... MASTAR CHEIF DOES!



isn't he... heavy. as in cannot swim?


----------



## Rytes (Apr 21, 2009)

JamestheDoc said:


> -You're either an amazing acrobatic adventurer, an amazingly tough soldier, or an average joe that can somehow adapt to combat and war-time survival nearly instantly



why be a soldier who CAN"T fight??


----------



## Rytes (Apr 21, 2009)

topics like these kinda urk me...

i wanna know if you want a fun game or a realistic game? most that i read don't seem less like cliches and more of something they have a problem with.

*gains 15xp for a reply*


----------



## Attaman (Apr 21, 2009)

Good one for Medieval Game Settings:  You never need your armor to be fitted.  Any generic suit of plate can be bought off the shelf and put on as a perfect fit.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Good one for Medieval Game Settings:  You never need your armor to be fitted.  Any generic suit of plate can be bought off the shelf and put on as a perfect fit.



Not only that, but you can run and jump and even swim in it.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Not only that, but you can run and jump and even swim in it.


Those are actually both possible, at least with Platemail.  Though something tells me you're referring to the ornate stuff that by all rights shouldn't be able to even move without something locking up.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 21, 2009)

You only need flickering lighting and bloody monsters to be a horror game. Also, it doesn't matter if your character is a steroid-infused hulk-man(lolChrisRedfield) whose proficient in all types of weaponry, you'll still be told your playing survival horror instead of action shooter.


Oh, and if a game is western-made, there will ALWAYS be stereotypes, and a love-based sub-plot(lolSilentHillHomecoming).


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 21, 2009)

Rytes said:


> topics like these kinda urk me...
> 
> i wanna know if you want a fun game or a realistic game? most that i read don't seem less like cliches and more of something they have a problem with.
> 
> *gains 15xp for a reply*


Well, to be honest, games without cliches wouldn't be the same.

There are some cliches, such as the beloved (yup) amnesia-based plotlines, that can get a bit bland. 
Other cliches, like indestructable trees, are those that we sorta just like to poke fun at do to their ridiculous nature. 
Finally there's the cliches we can appreciate, such as the "one man can take on the world" cliche. If everything single thing in games were realistic, it wouldn't be as fun. We need that bit of impossible, ridiculousness every once in a while.
The 'complaining' is just a kind of sarcastic way of joking at the more absurd things in gaming, it doesn't necessarily mean we want it cut out.

*Though there are people who prefer more realistic games, but there are games like Red Orchestra to satisfy their needs. There's a game out there for everyone really...except Jack Thompson. T_T


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Those are actually both possible, at least with Platemail.  Though something tells me you're referring to the ornate stuff that by all rights shouldn't be able to even move without something locking up.



The shit they dress you up with in Oblivion.

Anyone wearing Daedric armor is gonna sink like a fucking ROCK.  The Ebony armor set looks questionable as well.


----------



## Jahd (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, equipment is one. Every town sells an upgrade for your armor and weapons whether you're an 8 foot tall troll who wields a tree trunk or a halfling who attacks with a parasol. Generic items, like the supremely all purpose antidote, the all healing potion...things that don't care WHAT caused the problem, they just fix it anyway.

In battle vs. out of battle damage too. Most RPGs have at least one game moment that makes you go 'WTF?' because of that double standard.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2009)

Jahd said:


> Yeah, equipment is one. Every town sells an upgrade for your armor and weapons whether you're an 8 foot tall troll who wields a tree trunk or a halfling who attacks with a parasol. Generic items, like the supremely all purpose antidote, the all healing potion...things that don't care WHAT caused the problem, they just fix it anyway.



ESUNA!!!

Gets rid of toothaches and hangovers in a jiffy!


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

The male hero's actual love interest is always weaker in battle than he is.

Every playable female in the game will be inexorably attracted to the male lead.

The hero in an RPG must always use a sword. It doesn't matter what kind of sword or whether there are gun parts slapped onto it, as long as it works like a sword.

Guns are always weaker than swords or fists.

Villains love to talk.

The amount of time it takes for a dead character to fade away is given by the equation T = (S + I) / G, where T = time left, S = length of final speech, I = importance, and G = gender.

Everything wrong with the world can be fixed just by beating up the right long-haired prettyboy.

Spending countless hours killing small, cute, and weak animals by the thousands isn't animal cruelty--it's training.

Treasure chests, regardless of size, can only hold one item, but the average human being can carry infinitely many.

Any ex-villain who joins your party will be much, much weaker than they were when you had to fight them.

Recurring bosses always find some way to escape. If they're the kind that joins you later, they will generally use some sort of unbeatable move that, despite its supposed might, never manages to completely kill the party.

People can be electroshocked, lit on fire, frozen, shrunk, bludgeoned by a five-ton hammer, run over by a tank, mauled by animals, held underwater for fifteen minutes, shot with energy beams, slashed, blown up, dropped five hundred feet through the roof of a building, turned into a frog, and _eaten_ without dying--but if you get shanked in an FMV, you _dead_, son.

Black people always use bad grammar, unless they're NPCs.

Even if you use an obscure or totally one-of-a-kind class of weapon, they will sell a better version in every shop you come to.

Enemies will always start out weakest near where you start the game.

The hero never has two parents. Usually, only his mom is ever shown; though in some cases his dad/father figure's the only one you see.

The princess is always helpless. It doesn't matter if she has the power to shatter a relic created by the same deities that created the world itself--she is always helpless.

The royal advisor is always plotting something.

Nobody is actually gay. Ever.

Women's voices sound exactly like men's voices and vice versa, if a character ever has to dress in drag.

Somebody must always dress in drag at one point or another.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Better than the "toilet" in Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask... Go to the Stock Pot Inn at midnight, and a hand comes out of the toilet, asking for toiletpaper!


AUGH!! It's Hanako!!!



GuRoo said:


> Well, to be honest, games without cliches wouldn't be the same.
> 
> There are some cliches, such as the beloved (yup) amnesia-based plotlines, that can get a bit bland.
> Other cliches, like indestructable trees, are those that we sorta just like to poke fun at do to their ridiculous nature.
> ...



Wouldn't these really be tropes we're discussing, then?



jellyhurwit said:


> I've always wondered: in Castlevania how does Dracula get to the toilet?



Vampires are like women, dude. They suck your blood and don't poop.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 29, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Wouldn't these really be tropes we're discussing, then?


Well, I was really just answering a previous question regarding the fact that not all cliches are bad, which I guess would make them tropes. Though, regardless of us talking about them in a sarcastic manner, most wouldn't actually want those features taken out. Though it seems a good few tropes have already been listed here, but I guess you can toss those into the pot as well, seeing as they bear a similar flavor. Though I'm in no way saying those two terms mean the same exact thing.

Hmm, I guess I might as well throw a few more shrimp on the barbie.

-Villians always hire the most incompetant guards possible to patrol their fortress.

-Swords have the power to deflect bullets and slice through tank armor.

-If you have a black squad-member, he usually carries the biggest guns, all of the explosives, and makes all the jokes.

-Being the hero automatically entitles you to all of the townsfolk's posessions, as they don't seem to care if you walk in and rob them blind. They even put all of their stuff in a convenient chest.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> -*Picket Fences* are more durable than battle mechs.



Fix'd. Especiallly in the case of the Burnout Series.

I'll say anything that comes to mind...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Even in a group you will split up and somehow you end up on the harder path full of enemies


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 29, 2009)

The military is hopeless.
The only purpose they serve is to offer ineffective pockets of resistance as you journey to the objective which the military has failed epically at attacking/defending/failing to notice a huge base of enemy operations in.
_(Glares at Halo)_


----------



## Aurali (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude.. Daisy/Rosetta (Mario) so breaks that whole "Princess needing rescue model." Daisy kicks bowsers Ass.. and Rosetta charges straight into bowsers castle battle ready... And Mario likes Peach.. the one who can't help her self.. what?




JamestheDoc said:


> -You're either an amazing acrobatic adventurer, an amazingly tough soldier, or an average joe that can somehow adapt to combat and war-time survival nearly instantly



Or a Theoretical Physicist working in a secret facility in New Mexico.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 29, 2009)

Or you're a generic marine!


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 30, 2009)

Hospital basements are ALWAYS creepy dungeons of the occult.


----------



## Hiji-Chu (Apr 30, 2009)

lol here's one, when you find out the antagonist is the main characters brothers, second cousins, sister....(twice removed XD)


----------



## Bambi (Apr 30, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> The military is hopeless.
> The only purpose they serve is to offer ineffective pockets of resistance as you journey to the objective which the military has failed epically at attacking/defending/failing to notice a huge base of enemy operations in.
> _(Glares at Halo)_


Yeah, this.

That, or they're slightly aware of you, but nooo .... YOU CUDN'T POSSIBLY MAKE IT THROUGH A SQUAD OF 8 HELIUM MIDGETS!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 30, 2009)

Something just occurred to me - don't you think the people who designed the Spartan armor Mr. 117 sports would have thought "Maybe we should include a rebreather/air purification apparatus."  And I don't see why he wouldn't be able to swim in the suit - he moves around on land well enough, and I doubt the armor weighs so much that movement in water would be super-difficult.  I mean, we're talking space-age polymers, superalloys and whatnot, right?


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Something just occurred to me - don't you think the people who designed the Spartan armor Mr. 117 sports would have thought "Maybe we should include a rebreather/air purification apparatus."  And I don't see why he wouldn't be able to swim in the suit - he moves around on land well enough, and I doubt the armor weighs so much that movement in water would be super-difficult.  I mean, we're talking space-age polymers, superalloys and whatnot, right?


Be that as it may, it doesn't have a very hydrodynamic shape, and is still probably dense enough to make floating very difficult in a realistic world.

'Sides, even if the guns are light, the bullets probably aren't =P



Hiji-Chu said:


> lol here's one, when you find out the antagonist is the main characters brothers, second cousins, sister....(twice removed XD)



Nonono, the antagonist is always his father's brother's nephew's cousins former roommate =V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2009)

If your greatest FPS game is good, reuse the same multiplayer maps with different textures- Goldeneye 64, Perfect Dark, Banjo-tooie (Rare)


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 30, 2009)

I think something to this effect might've been said already, but...

A crowbar-wielding Ph.D. from MIT will always be more effective in combat against monsters than a trained soldier with a gun, as long as he's good-looking.


----------



## Ruas (Apr 30, 2009)

You can take down an entire army of well trained, well equipped soldiers with a pistol.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 30, 2009)

Space marines smoke a lot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2009)

For every sequal change up the characters clothing and if so their weapon.-Dynasty Warriors


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 30, 2009)

The hero can be the most feared and respected warrior in all existence, but he'll always have to start each new adventure with the crappiest equipment/skills/cards/etc. possible (Mega Man Battle Network, Zelda, Metroid etc.)


----------



## Ruas (Apr 30, 2009)

why do you forgot the abilities you learn EVERY sequel? It seems like it would be hard to forget *sword slash B* after using it ONE THOUSAND TIMES in the last installment. 
fuxing time paradoxes


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 30, 2009)

The princess is _always_ in trouble.

When in a water level, swimming over a bottomless portion automatically makes your buoyancy equal to that of a block of lead until you get to a spot with ground below you.

Nonlethal hits from enemies will make you invincible for 3 seconds.

You must hit a boss 3 times to kill it. No more, no less.

The boss' weak spot is always a bright glowing red spot.

An enemy will kill you if you make contact with it from any point around him, except his top.


----------



## Adrimor (May 1, 2009)

Ruas said:


> why do you forgot the abilities you learn EVERY sequel? It seems like it would be hard to forget *sword slash B* after using it ONE THOUSAND TIMES in the last installment.
> fuxing time paradoxes


That's why it's a clichÃ© >.>


----------



## Bokracroc (May 1, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> The hero can be the most feared and respected warrior in all existence, but he'll always have to start each new adventure with the crappiest equipment/skills/cards/etc. possible (Mega Man Battle Network, Zelda, Metroid etc.)


Or that no-one gives a shit that you saved the world last week/a year ago and treats you like nothing again.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 1, 2009)

At least MML2 gave a rather reasonable reason why Volnutt didn't have the stuff he had from the previous game.

Edit: Damnit you said BN, not Legends.

Granted, as far as Zelda is concerned, I don't think any of the Zelda games were sequels to any others. I could be wrong.


----------



## Adrimor (May 1, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> At least MML2 gave a rather reasonable reason why Volnutt didn't have the stuff he had from the previous game.
> 
> Edit: Damnit you said BN, not Legends.


Eh, dude--it works for any Mega Man, honestly XD



> Granted, as far as Zelda is concerned, I don't think any of the Zelda games were sequels to any others. I could be wrong.


The Oracles games were sequels to each other, technically. But yes, good point.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 1, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Eh, dude--it works for any Mega Man, honestly XD
> 
> 
> The Oracles games were sequels to each other, technically. But yes, good point.


Oracles and OoT and Majora's mask are the only sequals while Twilight is 100 years after Majora and OoT


----------



## Adrimor (May 1, 2009)

Ah! I forgot about the 64-bit ones, so yay--there are two such pairs ^_^

Cool. I learned somethin' new =D


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

Actually in Legends, Roll sold Mega's weapons to maintain their ship.


----------



## Adrimor (May 1, 2009)

^ Doesn't matter, they're still gone! =P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

They had a valid reason though. 

Same reason with why the Gustaff is gone in MML1, the Bonnes need money.


----------



## Adrimor (May 1, 2009)

But if you will notice, 'Roidberg, nowhere did I ever say whether there had to be a REASON for it XD


----------



## Verin Asper (May 1, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Ah! I forgot about the 64-bit ones, so yay--there are two such pairs ^_^
> 
> Cool. I learned somethin' new =D


and oh The Four swords series are connected in this order
Minish Cap, Four Swords, Four Swords Adventure, they too are sequals of each other
After some research its said that Both Wind Waker and Twilight Princess are after Majora's mask, with Wind Waker being After Majora, while Twilight Princess is the alternate Timeline


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I wish the Zelda creator didn't said about timelines.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, I wish the Zelda creator didn't said about timelines.


Dun know why...but all of a sudden they be doing sequals


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and oh The Four swords series are connected in this order
> Minish Cap, Four Swords, Four Swords Adventure, they too are sequals of each other
> After some research its said that Both Wind Waker and Twilight Princess are after Majora's mask, with Wind Waker being After Majora, while Twilight Princess is the alternate Timeline



Yeah, it's a little obvious WW takes place after OoT/MM since 



Spoiler



there's a statue of the Hero of Time in Hyrule Castle when you go to get the Master Sword


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

Time was sent back after OoT yeah?  Never finished MM though. Game f'd up :C


----------



## AlexX (May 2, 2009)

Link doesn't have his crap in Majora's Mask bar the essential sword, horse, and ocarina because... Well, lets be reasonable here. Who goes out expecting to be jacked by some freak in a skull mask and end up getting sucked into an alternate dimention?


----------



## slydude851 (May 2, 2009)

you can never blow up buildings, even with setting satchel charges (remote explosives) around the building site.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Link doesn't have his crap in Majora's Mask bar the essential sword, horse, and ocarina because... Well, lets be reasonable here. Who goes out expecting to be jacked by some freak in a skull mask and end up getting sucked into an alternate dimention?


yea you dont need all that stuff when your just looking for your old Fairy


----------



## Dreltox (May 2, 2009)

A medieval game just isn't a medieval game if it doesnt have zombies, even if the main character is a Master Theif Cough Thief Deadly Shadows Cough.


----------



## Adrimor (May 2, 2009)

...why the hell DID Link go looking for Navi? Is he some kind of audio-masochist?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> ...why the hell DID Link go looking for Navi? Is he some kind of audio-masochist?


wouldnt you go looking for your only friend who helped you on your journey but was annoying as hell cause she HAVE to point out everything of interesting...



WHY THE HELL DID HE GO LOOKING FOR NAVI?


----------



## Dreltox (May 2, 2009)

I don't understand why he would want her anyways! SHE IS VERY ANNOYING! Constantly going hey! or Listen! Just so she can tell you what you already know. Link! You Should Go To he Dungeon! Oh, gee thanks tips.


----------



## Adrimor (May 2, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> I don't understand why he would want her anyways! SHE IS VERY ANNOYING! Constantly going hey! or Listen! Just so she can tell you what you already know. Link! You Should Go To he Dungeon! Oh, gee thanks tips.



What I found funny, though, was that she tells you to go to the Fire Tenple first, but every walkthrough I read seemed to recommend the Water Temple first...but Navi was actually more useful than the walkthrough then.

I mean, dude. 



Spoiler



The Megaton Hammer lets you 1-hit kill Dark Link without having to run all over Hell's Creation for Biggoron. How can you go wrong?


----------



## Jealousy (May 2, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and oh The Four swords series are connected in this order
> Minish Cap, Four Swords, Four Swords Adventure, they too are sequals of each other
> After some research its said that Both Wind Waker and Twilight Princess are after Majora's mask, with Wind Waker being After Majora, while Twilight Princess is the alternate Timeline


The gameboy/DS Phantom of the Hourglass was a direct sequal of windwaker if you remember.


----------



## Nocturne (May 2, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve cliche kinda thing is not being able to jump in games.  Zelda was guilty of it along with a ton of other games.  Nothing is more frustrating than seeing a row of rocks on the ground and it becoming AN IMPENETRABLE BARRIER D:<


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> My biggest pet peeve cliche kinda thing is not being able to jump in games. Zelda was guilty of it along with a ton of other games. Nothing is more frustrating than seeing a row of rocks on the ground and it becoming AN IMPENETRABLE BARRIER D:<


 
In some (or just that one. I don't know...) of the hand-held Zelda games you can get Roc's Feather and jump all you wish.

I personally think not being able to jump in the 3D Zeldas works nicely though.


----------



## Jealousy (May 2, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> In some (or just that one. I don't know...) of the hand-held Zelda games you can get Roc's Feather and jump all you wish.
> 
> I personally think not being able to jump in the 3D Zeldas works nicely though.



Or you can turn around in the early ones and summersault jump over the barriers.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2009)

Oh, here's one: your character has no history or life prior to the game.

In Jak and Daxter, I don't think Jak even had a house in the village he's apparently always lived in.

EDIT: Erk, someone has already pointed this out on the first page. HOW DO I READ THREAD?


----------



## Nocturne (May 2, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> In some (or just that one. I don't know...) of the hand-held Zelda games you can get Roc's Feather and jump all you wish.
> 
> I personally think not being able to jump in the 3D Zeldas works nicely though.



Thats true i forgot about rocks feather.  Then again, I'm also one of those gamers who just constantly jumps no matter what, always have to be tapping a button XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 3, 2009)

How come doors can't be destroyed.


----------



## Adrimor (May 3, 2009)

^ Because then you wouldn't need to pull out all your hair to solve the tedious statue puzzles, and would thus be able to get a (gender)friend and be able to choose whether or not to play video games--perhaps eventually choosing not to in favor of spending time with (corresponding pronoun).

They simply can't allow that =V



Nocturne said:


> My biggest pet peeve cliche kinda thing is not being able to jump in games.  Zelda was guilty of it along with a ton of other games.  Nothing is more frustrating than seeing a row of rocks on the ground and it becoming AN IMPENETRABLE BARRIER D:<



ICBW, but Zelda seems to be the only big adventure game with that problem.

Startropics I + II, Okami, Alundra, and Terranigma let you jump...the first Blood Omen lets you jump when you're in wolf form, and the other LoK games let you do it anytime, I think...

Anybody know any recent adventure games/series beside Zelda that don't let you jump?

I really hate when you're not allowed to jump in FPS, though. That's just...ugh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 3, 2009)

Funny how you have world-breaking powers and still can't open a door.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> I really hate when you're not allowed to jump in FPS, though. That's just...ugh.


Depends on the FPS. You don't really need a 'hit-any-time' jump key in (old skool) Rainbow 6 and MilSim's (OpFlash, ArmA, AA)


----------



## Adrimor (May 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Funny how you have world-breaking powers and still can't open a door.



I told you, they do it for the profit margins.
Screw the laws of physics, they have money.



Bokracroc said:


> Depends on the FPS. You don't really need a 'hit-any-time' jump key in (old skool) Rainbow 6 and MilSim's (OpFlash, ArmA, AA)



That's probably because nobody's using supernatural/alien weapons--*but,* point taken.

Still, though--you can't climb atop a knee-high platform in the first Doom unless there are stairs. wtf?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but I find it funny how in some FPS's the person can climb ladders with only their feet.


----------



## Liam (May 3, 2009)

Sequels.

Whats the final fantasy series up at now?  XIV?




AdriNoMa said:


> Still, though--you can't climb atop a knee-high platform in the first Doom unless there are stairs. wtf?


It was a sacrifice of realism for playability.  24 pixels is the magic number, the highest you can climb in one step.  3/7 of the players height.


----------



## Leeham991dark (May 3, 2009)

You always have a magnetized vest to makes bullets and weapons jump into your pockets.


----------



## Dreltox (May 3, 2009)

Squad based games always have a funny guy and a serious 1 and one like you.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2009)

When you leave the village, when you comeback its either under attack or already destroyed


----------



## Jealousy (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Funny how you have world-breaking powers and still can't open a door.





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> How come doors can't be destroyed.


I see some simularities between these.


I hate how in some racing games, drivers tend to ignore and attempt to drive right through other drivers.


----------



## TwilightV (May 6, 2009)

If an antagonist has a "Jester" for an underling, it will almost always be the true antagonist.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> I hate how in some racing games, drivers tend to ignore and attempt to drive right through other drivers.



That was so true for NASCAR 99 and NASCAR 2000 on N64...I once was leading (playing Dale Earnhardt) and the caution came out, and a car was in the pits, so it left the pits, ran up the track and right into me, and knocked me out of the race (the CPU had taken control of my car, so there was nothing I could do to avoid the other car)


----------



## Dreltox (May 6, 2009)

Survival or action games involve searching for someone. WHERES MY WIFE!


----------



## Adrimor (May 6, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned, but I find it funny how in some FPS's the person can climb ladders with only their feet.


Gordon Freeman is awesome enough to get away with it, though.

...Samus can't climb ladders at all for some reason, even though she has one free arm at all times 

What I'd like to know is, how the fuck do characters with no opposable thumbs (Red XIII, Tricky) climb ladders? XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

-It is set in a dystopian society where Primary Colours are outlawed so everything is smeared with brown and gray.
-And Green is the only allowed colour that's not brown. 
-Ye olde British Isles.
-Elves are hippies who live in forests. 
-Dwarves are always Scottish and Irish. Mabye Russian.
-Humans are always welsh.
-Whenever it's set in europe, you will ALWAYS only hear the British Isles.
-Realistic is Brown and Gray. COLOUR IS GAY!!! YOU CAN'T HAVE THAT!!!
-Feudal Japan.
-Ye Olde British Isles.
-The hero uses a sword.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 6, 2009)

Most games, if it moves it will try to kill you, if it doesn't move there's a high chance it will try to kill you


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Most games, if it moves it will try to kill you, if it doesn't move there's a high chance it will try to kill you



NOTHING IS YOUR FRIEND OR ALLY.  Every last living thing thinks you are crunchy and taste great with ketchup.  Morrowind was terrible about this, at times.

CLIFF RACERS AND RATS AND LITTLE MAGGOTS AND FUCKING CLIFF RACERS

I mean, seriously.


----------



## Adrimor (May 7, 2009)

- The hero is always more powerful in FMVs than in actual gameplay.
- RPG characters cannot jump (FFX-2 NEVER HAPPENED >.>
- Jumping your height or higher in the air is entirely possible and perfectly easy.
- Jumping in midair is almost always possible, given the proper upgrade artifact.
- Triangle jumping up a wall is physically possible in 2D environments, but impossible in 3D.
- Most doors do not actually open, unless you are in a 2D environment.
- Every edifice in a top-down world is vaguely trapezoidal in shape, thus preventing you from going more than one or two steps behind the roof of any building.
- Acceleration due to gravity is nonexistent or negligible; you will always fall at a constant rate.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2009)

-When the hero does NOT use a sword, the hero uses a sword-variant or some kind of bladed weapon that can in anyway resemble a sword.

-Men cover up as much of their bodies as possible while women show off as much of their skin as possible. Amazingly, this even happens in weather in which one would actually be somewhat practical. (Eg covering up as much of your skin as possible in a mountain-range setting because mountains are cold or showing off a lot of skin in africa because africa is hot.) As a bonus, the men do not complain about being too hot when they're running around african deserts and women never complain about freezing their asses off in freezing cold weather. (The only time this seems to have been joked at in some games. Robinson's Requiem taught us that making environment affect gameplay is often annoying.)

-African or meso-american based cultures are almost NEVER as advanced as or even more advanced as european, japanese, or hell even Middle-eastern based cultures. 

-European weapons are never the "Exotic" weapons. 

-When it's an asiatic culture, it can NEVER be Vietnamese or Filipino. Japanese or chinese only! Maybe some korean but NO MONGOLIA. No Thai either!

-When it's a european culture, it's always Celtic or gaelic. It's never Spanish or Eastern European. Whoever heard of a game about a Romanian or Greek that wasn't based off of greek mythology? 

-You cannot have any adventure set in Greece without Greek Mythology being featured in SOME way. Same with Italy or Rome. 

-95% of any demon is obviously european or asian with the other 5% being divided among american-based demons. 

-The Church is 100% corrupt. 

-The Government is 100% corrupt dictators who don't care at all.


----------

